# Dura custom dog boxes



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody has used these boxes before.If I sell my fullsize unique box I might try one for my new toyota.Thanks for any info


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 11, 2011)

Never mind bought a houndsman delux this weekend.


----------

